# Best regards



## FlyingBird

I'd like to put text like this at the end of the message for my friend,but not sure how to say it.
I need to show him respect.How would you translate it?


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,
As far as I know,to show respect we write "Saygılarımla".
But to a friend who is certainly more closed to you, you can end your message before your signature by: İyi günler,İyi akşamlar, Görüşürüz!


----------



## FlyingBird

Saygı-lar-ım-la  
*
With my respects  *Would this be correct translation for it?


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,
You know, in writing letters, turkish people do not have numerous and complicated
expressions for ending like englise, such as "Yours sincerely, my best regards, Sincerely yours,..."
Therefore no exact translation for them!
They have their own way to end with respect, which I wrote for you.
However if it looks not enough, we can wait for other answers.
I would be happy to learn more, if there are other words.


----------



## FlyingBird

I know in English there is no such expressions,but i am not learning english.
My second question was to explain the suffixes from this word,that is the reason why i put color on each.

Saygı-Respect?
Saygı*lar*-Respect*s*?
Saygı*lar*ım-My respect*s*?
Saygı*lar*ım*la*-*With* my respect*s*?

would this be correct?


----------



## Gemmenita

Exactly so. Perfect!

ps. I thought  you sent me the translation of "saygılarımla" to show that it was not what you wanted in turkish
for "best regards" , that's why I wrote to you more about ending expressions!


----------



## FlyingBird

No problem, but like I said I am here to learn Turkish not English. So next time I would be happy if _i_ get correct translation of word and explanation for their suffixes even if there is no such expression in English


----------



## Gemmenita

Very good.Since you are learning turkish, it's better to learn this sentence too at the end of all the services you want or all the services others did for you :
 "Teşekkür ederim". That's what is called in turkish "Kibarlık, Nezaket" which is one the forms of "saygılı davranmak".


----------



## FlyingBird

I am grateful for every your and other answer even if I dont say thanks. But if that word something mean to you than "thank you" and no need to fell violated


----------

